# What are these chubbies?



## AdoptAPitBull (May 15, 2011)

I wanted a wether for a companion for my buck. Well, I got more than I bargained for.

 My friend found me 2 free middle aged wethers who were raised as extremely spoiled pets by an older couple. Each goat got a snack sized bag of cheese curls or potato chips every day, along with several pounds of grain. So, needless to say, they are overweight. Not sure if this is making their breed harder to guess, but it could be. 

They are shorter than my LaManchas, with stubby looking legs. Kinda look like mini Alpines to me....what do you think?












They also have kinky hair, which I'm not sure matters, but who knows. It's definitely different than my other goats!


----------



## helmstead (May 15, 2011)

Oh my!    Those are some_ healthy _wethers!!  Cuties, too.

I don't know why I keep going back to Alpine/Pygmy...perhaps it's the hair?  But definitely some Alpine, if not just full Alpine and smallish for whatever reason.


----------



## Roll farms (May 15, 2011)

I pretty much agree w/ Kate on that opinion.  Screaming Alpine at me...and the pygmy would explain the squat-ness.

Um...they're not fat, they're just big bellied.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (May 15, 2011)

I definitely saw Alpine right away in the face...it's the body that's throwing me off!

They are soooo on a diet! Although they are so scared right now that the only way I can get them to come to me is with a corn chip or a Ritz cracker!


----------



## Goatmasta (May 15, 2011)

If you put those boys on a diet, you might consider a tummy tuck for the "pregnant looking" one...  I mean seriously what would the guy do with all the extra skin???


----------



## Goatherd (May 15, 2011)

They're not over weight, just under tall!  

Those cheese curls sure did wonders for their coats!

I think they're handsome.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 15, 2011)

Good golly!  If the one was a doe instead of a wether I'd be asking "as you suuuurrre she's not bred?!"   Congrats, they are very cute and look like sweethearts!


----------



## freemotion (May 15, 2011)

Alpine/Pygora?  For the cute curls?


----------



## helmstead (May 15, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Alpine/_Pygora_?  For the cute curls?


Nah.  I had a few full Pygmies back when I had those that had curly hair...Angoras and Pygoras just aren't that common, so I kinda doubt that's what is in there.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (May 15, 2011)

lol That's exactly what my friend said when she saw Ben. "Looks like that girl is pregnant!"...."That's a wether."...."Oh...."

Jerry is round, but not as "swallowed a watermelon" shaped as Ben.

I think I'll call them Alpine/Pygmy crosses.


----------



## rebelINny (May 15, 2011)

Ben and Jerry! Perfect names for junkfood junkies!


----------



## mossyStone (May 17, 2011)




----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 27, 2011)

My goodness! I thought it was a camel at first glance!


----------

